# So So Sad...



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I was looking on line at my local shelter this morning trying to find a home for my little stray cat and I came across 28 Pit Bulls looking for forever homes. I know there was a large number of arrests the other week in this area and wonder if these poor animals are part of that? I so hope they find good homes. It is so so sad. I wanted to post a picture of one of them to show how beautiful one of them is...........they are all different but this one especially caught my eye. I feel so badly for them........and I hope I posted this in the proper place?


----------



## Taucross (Oct 23, 2011)

what a cool looking dog! i don't think i've seen that color mix in a pittie before. I hope they all can find homes!


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

how sad  i know here at the local shelters when it comes to bully breeds, mostly pits, they never expect them to get adopted out casue of the terrible rep that follows them  i am in love with the one in the pic <3


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes and what is really sad is that Ohio is one of those states with BSL.  I wish there was a rescue group for those dogs in Ohio. I am not sure if there is? I need to really go online and look up vital info on it. It is sad to think of what their fate will probably be.


EDIT: I just went back and looked and it seems they are still listed for adoption as of today.


----------



## Syrtica (Nov 5, 2011)

Local laws definitely don't help adoptions.  Both my boys are part Pit, but if they weren't half German Shepherd (and therefore able to be listed as GSD mixes on the licenses), the county wouldn't let me keep them. Sad thing is, I know so many people in the county who absolutely adore Pits but don't have many other living options because of jobs or other obligations in DC. Jerk county will impound Pits and fine owners $1,000 or up to six months in prison. :/
Hoping for the best for these cuties.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I checked again today....there are still 24 of them....some are labeled as mixes.....and one is actually sponsored! !! I just love the way they look too!  The first one I posted is not there.....hopefully has been adopted?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I feel sorry for any animal at the shelter or anywhere looking for a home for that matter but... something about the "hard to adopt breeds" breaks my heart even more. When I go to the shelter and I see Pit Bulls or Rottweiler's I have all I can do to not cry. Looking at the little dogs doesn't bother me much at all because I know from volunteering there 40+ hours a week, that they get adopted. Often they have dozens of people that want them. The Rottweiler's and Pit Bulls might have a few interested folks but often they are the "do not adopt" people or folks that want them for the wrong reason. 

The dog in your photo is lovely, I hope that the right person shows up to adopt him.


----------



## Smurfette (Dec 7, 2011)

this Pit is really cute  I just adopted a Pit mix puppy too


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Smurfette said:


> this Pit is really cute  I just adopted a Pit mix puppy too


This is great that you adopted.  I see too many of them in my surrounding areas being put to the wrong use. 

It is a sad thing ... they usually meet their end in the shelters.

There are 6 of them in the neighboring shelter as of today and 2 Rottweilers also.


----------



## Smurfette (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine was abused before, and is still timid and depressed now, but he looks a lot happier than when I first got him last week


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

THAT DOG IS AWESOME!!!!!!! It looks genetically confused, haha.

When I went to shelters in the city it was like that.... they would have 10 rows of dogs... all of the highly adoptable dogs were in the front and towards the back were ALL of the pits... the last couple rows were fighting pits with HORRIBLE scars. It was so sad... I don't know what's worse... to be put down, or to be a lifer in some concrete prison.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes,.....that first dog is awesome .. seemed to be the first one off of the list that disappeared. I am sure his beauty helped to make him noticeable to a potential adopter. I just hope it was by a responsible one.  All the Pits around my area are really awesome looking. You are also correct about which is worse!  Such a shame ... humans helped to put them in this situation. Poor things.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Ohio sucks when it comes to dog care/attitudes/legislation. I know, I live there. Sigh. And pits get the worst of it. I _constantly _see adults and puppies on Craiglist. 

What beautiful dogs! I hope they get good homes.


----------

